# Soylent, the low FODMAP replacement food drink (this is a real thing, people not included, lol)



## Going Going Gone (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm on the low FODMAP diet right now and it's been one of the best things ever in terms of helping with my intestinal problems. I haven't had pain in months. MONTHS, people. I'm sure you all can appreciate how amazingly awesome that is. BUT I lost a lot of weight while I was sick, and since the FODMAP diet is so restrictive, and my cooking abilities/time are so limited, I've been having trouble getting enough calories in my diet to put it back on and desperately wished there really was such thing as a food pill I could take.

But just now I read about a food replacement drink called Soylent (the name is a joke, I promise there are no people involved!). It's not just a supplement, it's a meal replacement. It lacks absolutely anything that I'm sensitive to ingredients-wise (which is a lot) and is extremely healthy. I'm not saying I'm going to drink it exclusively - a, that sounds boring, and b, that's not what it's intended for (although that's the way it's being presented by a lot of media because that's a more sensational story, and, yes, you could feasibly live off it) - but it seems like a great fall-back plan for a meal or two each day, or better yet for me, an extra meal to get in some more calories, particularly when it seems like my stomach is being sensitive (which still does happen sometimes, just blessedly without the pain). To me, it's just nice to have a back-up food.

The core ingredients are basically maltodextrin, rice, and oats (with a lot of vitamins and minerals added in), but here's the full list if you guys are interested:

http://blog.soylent.me/post/74770956256/soylent-1-0-final-nutrition

I thought you all might share my appreciation. What do you guys think? I personally have been really hoping for something like this and unable to find a good low FODMAP meal replacement, so I'm pretty excited.    [Although, if you guys did happen to know a low FODMAP meal replacement, please let me know!]


----------

